# All dialects: She always closes the window before she dines



## iodalach93

سلام عليكم

The linguists among you may be already familiar with the above-mentioned sentence, often used as an example to compare the modern Romance languages and to highlight similarities/differences between them.

I would like to try and do the same with the modern varieties of Arabic, but I will need your help! Could you please add below the translation of that sentence in your native dialect of Arabic or in a dialect you are fluent in, possibly in transcription or in fully-vowelled Arabic, followed by the city or the area in which that dialect is spoken?

The sentence has no particular topic, so the word order should be plain and usual. Also, since it seems to be that many Arabic dialects are pro-drop, I've put the subject in brackets (like they did in the Romance-language version).
I am adding Modern Standard Arabic and Beiruti Arabic as a reference. Please correct me if they're wrong.

Thank you for your help!

---

*English: She always closes the window before she dines.*

Modern Standard Arabic: _هِيَ) تُغْلِقُ ٱلشُّبّاكَ دائِمًا قَبْلَ أَنْ تَتَناوَلَ ٱلْعَشاءَ)._

Lebanese Arabic (Beirut): (_Hiyye) betsakker eš-šebbeek deeyman 2abl ma tet3ašša_.


----------



## tounsi51

Tunisian Arabic,

(heyya)deema tsakar lshebbek qbèl ma tet3ashaديما تسكر الشباك قبل ما تتعشى
deema tsakar lshebbek qbèl la3shé ديما تسكر الشباك قبل لعشاء


----------



## elroy

Palestinian Arabic: _(hiyye) daayman bitsakker iš-šubbaak 2abel ma tit3ašša_


----------



## iodalach93

Below, please find the correct version and the new translations.

---

*English: She always closes the window before she dines.*

Modern Standard Arabic: _هِيَ) تُغْلِقُ ٱلشُّبّاكَ دائِمًا قَبْلَ أَنْ تَتَناوَلَ ٱلْعَشاءَ)._

Lebanese Arabic (Beirut): (_Hiyye) betsakker eš-šebbeek deeyman 2abl ma tet3ašša_.

Tunisian Arabic #1: _(Heyya) deema tsakar lshebbek qbèl ma tet3asha - ديما تسكر الشباك قبل ما تتعشى
_
Tunisian Arabic #2:_ Deema tsakar lshebbek qbèl la3shé - ديما تسكر الشباك قبل لعشاء
_
Palestinian Arabic: _(Hiyye) daayman bitsakker iš-šubbaak 2abel ma tit3ašša_


----------



## elroy

FYI Tunisian Arabic #2 uses "before dinner" as opposed to "before she dines."


----------



## iodalach93

I suspected it, thanks for clarifying Elroy!


----------



## Ectab

In Iraqi: Hiyya daa'iman tsid il-shubbaak qabil ma tit3assha.
هي دائما تسد الشباك قبل متتعشه


----------



## tounsi51

Ectab said:


> In Iraqi: Hiyya daa'iman tsid il-shubbaak qabil ma tit3assha.
> هي دائما تسد الشباك قبل متتعشه



I note that Iraqi uses verb sed like Moroccan for "to close"


----------



## Hemza

tounsi51 said:


> I note that Iraqi uses verb sed like Moroccan for "to close"



True, in Moroccan, it is "هي دايما/ديما تسد الشرجم قبل العشاء/ما تتعشى" Hiya daayman/deema tsed ash-sharjem qbal l3asha/ma tet3ashsha

There are other ways to say it, some people use the word "طاق" for "window".

Odd that some much people use "شباك" for "window". In Morocco, it is the kind of fence on the window and not the window itself. As for the word "شرجم , it derivates from Persian چارچوب (charchub) which ended in Morocco through Andalusian Arabic شرجب


----------



## tounsi51

Hemza said:


> As for the word "شرجم , it derivates from Persian چارچوب



I never knew this. thank you


----------



## cherine

In EA دايما بتقفل الشباك قبل ما تتعشى
dayman bete2fel esh-shebbak (esh-shobbak) abl(e) ma tet3ash-sha.

P.S. do you use شباك in MSA? Shouldn't be النافذة?


----------



## iodalach93

Thank you a lot for your help! Modern Arabic dialects are the most interesting subject to me!



cherine said:


> In EA دايما بتقفل الشباك قبل ما تتعشى
> dayman bete2fel esh-shebbak (esh-shobbak) abl(e) ma tet3ash-sha.
> 
> P.S. do you use شباك in MSA? Shouldn't be النافذة?


Hi Cherine, thanks for asking. I wrote شباك because my Jordanian teacher says it's the most common and understood variant. I am not a native speaker though, so if you think naafidhah is the most suitable word I will gladly correct it!


----------



## cherine

Well, it is the MSA word used in Egypt at least. I don't know if other Arab countries consider شباك as a fuS7a word.


----------



## Zoghbi

Algeria:
I give two versions from the dialects I am familiar with:

Algiers: _dayem taghlaq ettaqa qbelma tet3ash-sha_ دايم تغلق الطاقة قبل ما تتعشّا 
Gebli dialect (central region) : _dima tsakkar ettaga gablen tetqadda_ ديمة تسكّر الطاقة قبل ان تتغدّا


----------



## iodalach93

Thank you Zoghbi for providing two variants!

My Italian-Modern Standard Arabic dictionary gives both naafidhah and shubbaak as possible translation of "finestra" (window), so I'll keep both. Please let me know if you can find info confirming that shubbaak can be used in fuS7a.

I will hereby post the updated list. Lebanese speakers, please let me know if my translation is OK!

---

*English: She always closes the window before she dines.*

Modern Standard Arabic: _هِيَ) تُغْلِقُ ٱلنّافِذَةَ/ٱلشُّبّاكَ دائِمًا قَبْلَ أَنْ تَتَناوَلَ ٱلْعَشاءَ)._

Lebanese Arabic (Beirut): (_Hiyye) betsakker eš-šebbeek deeyman 2abl ma tet3ašša_.

Tunisian Arabic #1: _(Heyya) deema tsakar lshebbek qbèl ma tet3asha - ديما تسكر الشباك قبل ما تتعشى_

Tunisian Arabic #2:_ Deema tsakar lshebbek qbèl la3shé - ديما تسكر الشباك قبل لعشاء_

Palestinian Arabic: _(Hiyye) daayman bitsakker iš-šubbaak 2abel ma tit3ašša_

Iraqi Arabic: _Hiyya daa'iman tsid il-shubbaak qabil ma tit3assha. - هي دائما تسد الشباك قبل متتعشه_

Moroccan Arabic: _Hiya daayman/deema tsed ash-sharjem qbal l3asha/ma tet3ashsha - هي دايما/ديما تسد الشرجم قبل العشاء/ما تتعشى_

Egyptian Arabic: _Dayman bete2fel esh-shebbak (esh-shobbak) abl(e) ma tet3ash-sha. - دايما بتقفل الشباك قبل ما تتعشى_

Algerian Arabic (Algiers): _Dayem taghlaq ettaqa qbelma tet3ash-sha - دايم تغلق الطاقة قبل ما تتعشّا _

Algerian Arabic (Gebli dialect, central region): _Dima tsakkar ettaga gablen tetqadda - ديمة تسكّر الطاقة قبل ان تتغدّا_


----------



## elroy

A few comments/questions:

The verb تتعشى exists in MSA too, and I think it would be a more faithful rendition than تتاول العشاء.  I'm not sure why this sentence in particular was chosen to compare Romance languages, but I assume there was a reason "to dine" was chosen rather than "to have dinner."  (For this reason, I also think Tunisian Arabic #2 doesn't belong on the list, and that the Moroccan Arabic version should not include العشا as an option.)
To me, النافذة intuitively feels more MSA, but that doesn't mean anything.   It's often the case that when Palestinian Arabic uses a word that is different from the most widespread MSA word, I tend to assume the Palestinian one doesn't work in MSA when often it actually is a legitimate MSA variant.  Either way, I think for the purposes of this exercise النافذة is a better choice, since it's the most widespread word used in MSA for "window."
Taking the above two points, I suggest the following for MSA: (هي) تغلق النافذة دائما قبل أن تتعشى (I know you can add the right vowels/diacritics. )
For the Lebanese Arabic version, I can't say for sure, but I believe it would be more natural to put دايما before the verb, as in all the other dialectal versions suggested so far.  In fact, هي دائما تغلق النافذة feels more natural to me in MSA as well, but I'm not sure putting an adverb between the مبتدأ and the خبر is considered good MSA.
Some of the transliterations offered so far don't seem to be phonetically precise (for example, using "l" in الشباك).  Depending on what you want to use these translations for, you may need to have the transliterations improved/streamlined.
Question about the Egyptian Arabic translation: Isn't the epenthetic vowel after قبل obligatory?  (I'm asking because Cherine put it in parentheses.)
Question about the Algerian Arabic translations: Does تتغدا really mean "to have dinner" in the Gebli dialect?  What would "to have lunch" be there?


----------



## Hemza

@elroy

I thought about the نافذة thing. I think that شباك means "fence" because "شبكة" etc and words borrowed from ش ب ك means "fence, web, etc" but may be, culturally, people make no difference between the window (I mean the panel, in glass) and a simple fence which serves as a window, it would explain the confusion between both words. At least, in Morocco, شباك only designates the fence and not the window as a glass.

Tunisian and Egyptian both use شباك but Libyan, according to my reading, makes use of another word which is روشن which comes from Persian (and exists in Standard Arabic). But I can't say how Libyans would say the sentence. May be, something like
"ديما تسكر الروشن قبل ما تتعشى" deema tsekker ar-rawshen gbel ma tet3ashsha" (?)

In Hijazi, I give a try: دايما تقفل الشباك قبل ما تتعشى/daayman tigfal ash-shubbaak gabl ma tet3ashsha

I wondered the same thing about the Algerian use of تتغدا and it's the first time I hear something like this.

Ps: May be, "fence" isn't the right word in English, but I mean if people know French, "un grillage, une grille".


----------



## Zoghbi

After some checks :
You can rectify by replacing تتغدا by تتعشّا.

Thx to notice it.


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> Question about the Egyptian Arabic translation: Isn't the epenthetic vowel after قبل obligatory? (I'm asking because Cherine put it in parentheses.)


I'm not sure what you mean by obligatory, but if you mean that we can't pronounce ablema قبل ما without the "e", then you're right. I only put it in parentheses because it's not an inherent part of the word قبل.


----------



## elroy

That's what I meant, thanks. . I generally use parentheses for optional features.  For example, I would use "abel" not "ab(e)l" for Palestinian Arabic even though the "e" is not part of the root because it's always pronounced.  But I might use "kal(e)b" for "dog" because both pronunciations occur.


----------



## iodalach93

Thank you for your contribution, Hemza! I will add it.

@elroy



elroy said:


> A few comments/questions:
> 
> The verb تتعشى exists in MSA too, and I think it would be a more faithful rendition than تتاول العشاء.  I'm not sure why this sentence in particular was chosen to compare Romance languages, but I assume there was a reason "to dine" was chosen rather than "to have dinner."  (For this reason, I also think Tunisian Arabic #2 doesn't belong on the list, and that the Moroccan Arabic version should not include العشا as an option.)


Thanks! I never encountered the verb تعشى in MSA before, it was always tanaawala + meal. I found it strange indeed, it sounded a calque from some other language (cfr. *have *breakfast in English, *prendre *son petit dejeuner in French). Do you also have a single verb for "to have breakfast"?



elroy said:


> To me, النافذة intuitively feels more MSA, but that doesn't mean anything.   It's often the case that when Palestinian Arabic uses a word that is different from the most widespread MSA word, I tend to assume the Palestinian one doesn't work in MSA when often it actually is a legitimate MSA variant.  Either way, I think for the purposes of this exercise النافذة is a better choice, since it's the most widespread word used in MSA for "window."



 Shukran, Cherine and Elroy, for your suggestion!



elroy said:


> Taking the above two points, I suggest the following for MSA: (هي) تغلق النافذة دائما قبل أن تتعشى (I know you can add the right vowels/diacritics. )



Thank you for believing in my tashkiil skills, but please have a look at it anyway. 



elroy said:


> For the Lebanese Arabic version, I can't say for sure, but I believe it would be more natural to put دايما before the verb, as in all the other dialectal versions suggested so far.  In fact, هي دائما تغلق النافذة feels more natural to me in MSA as well, but I'm not sure putting an adverb between the مبتدأ and the خبر is considered good MSA.



Thanks for your piece of advice! As far as my experience is concerned, I was taught to place the adverbs always at the end in MSA. Yet, I do not have a "feeling" for it, I'm just trying to observe the grammar rules I learnt, to which there might be exceptions of course.



elroy said:


> Some of the transliterations offered so far don't seem to be phonetically precise (for example, using "l" in الشباك).  Depending on what you want to use these translations for, you may need to have the transliterations improved/streamlined.



It's just a personal interest, no big deal. Moreover, I think it would be difficult to find a transliteration system that works for all the dialects. IPA might be the only solution, I presume.

Please, find below the updated list.

---

*English: She always closes the window before she dines*

Modern Standard Arabic: _هِيَ) تُغْلِقُ ٱلنّافِذَةَ دائِمًا قَبْلَ أَنْ تَتَعَشَّى)_

Lebanese Arabic (Beirut): (_Hiyye) deeyman betsakker eš-šebbeek 2abl ma tet3ašša_

Tunisian Arabic: _(Heyya) deema tsakar lshebbek qbèl ma tet3asha - ديما تسكر الشباك قبل ما تتعشى_

Palestinian Arabic: _(Hiyye) daayman bitsakker iš-šubbaak 2abel ma tit3ašša_

Iraqi Arabic: _Hiyya daa'iman tsid il-shubbaak qabil ma tit3assha - هي دائما تسد الشباك قبل متتعشه_

Moroccan Arabic: _Hiya daayman/deema tsed ash-sharjem qbal ma tet3ashsha - هي دايما/ديما تسد الشرجم قبل ما تتعشى_

Egyptian Arabic: _Dayman bete2fel esh-shebbak (esh-shobbak) abl(e) ma tet3ash-sha - دايما بتقفل الشباك قبل ما تتعشى_

Algerian Arabic (Algiers): _Dayem taghlaq ettaqa qbelma tet3ash-sha - دايم تغلق الطاقة قبل ما تتعشّا _

Algerian Arabic (Gebli dialect, central region): _Dima tsakkar ettaga gablen tet3ašša - ديمة تسكّر الطاقة قبل ان تتعشّا
_
Lybian Arabic: _Deema tsekker ar-rawshen gbel ma tet3ashsha - ديما تسكر الروشن قبل ما تتعشى_

Hijazi Arabic: _Daayman tigfal ash-shubbaak gabl ma tet3ashsha - دايما تقفل الشباك قبل ما تتعشى_


----------



## elroy

iodalach93 said:


> I never encountered the verb تعشى in MSA before, it was always tanaawala + meal. I found it strange indeed, it sounded a calque from some other language (cfr. *have *breakfast in English, *prendre *son petit dejeuner in French). Do you also have a single verb for "to have breakfast"?


 Yes.  

أفطر - to have breakfast
تغدّى - to have lunch
تعشّى - to have dinner

Come to think of it, Arabic may be the only language I know that has a single word for each of these!

I don't think the تناول construction is a calque, though, or at least if it originally was, it's well established now and sounds as natural as any Arabic expression can be. 





> Thank you for believing in my tashkiil skills, but please have a look at it anyway.


 Ottimo!


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> In fact, هي دائما تغلق النافذة feels more natural to me in MSA as well, but I'm not sure putting an adverb between the مبتدأ and the خبر is considered good MSA.


I would like you experts to analyze further this issue of the adverb position in MSA.  When I read the PO's MSA translation with daa'iman positioned after shubbaak, it sounded to me as if it underlined that the person always closed the window, but not always something else (eg. the door), and I would have put daa'iman immediately after the subject pronoun - just like elroy suggests (actually, what *I *would have done does not matter, since my knowledge of Arabic is not so deep...). For your opinions I thank you in advance.



elroy said:


> Come to think of it, Arabic may be the only language I know that has a single word for each of these!


In Italian, we have _pranzare _and _cenare _for 'to have lunch' and 'to have dinner' respectively. It seems we have no single verb for 'to have breakfast'.


----------



## elroy

bearded man said:


> In Italian, we have _pranzare _and _cenare _for 'to have lunch' and 'to have dinner' respectively. It seems we have no single verb for 'to have breakfast'.


 And in German there's "frühstücken" but no single-word verbs for the other two. 

English technically does have "to breakfast," "to lunch," and "to dine," but these are marked and nowhere near as common as the Arabic verbs, which are normal, everyday, widespread, unmarked verbs.  I was wrong, though, because Spanish has "desayunar," "almorzar/comer," and "cenar," which are normal, everyday, widespread, unmarked verbs as well.


----------



## Drink

elroy said:


> English technically does have "to breakfast," "to lunch," and "to dine," but these are marked and nowhere near as common as the Arabic verbs, which are normal, everyday, widespread, unmarked verbs.



"To dine" is common, although maybe a bit formal. But "to breakfast" and "to lunch" are indeed unusual and sound like ad-hoc inventions (although you do hear them from time to time).

In Russian, you have verbs for all three main meals, which are in fact the most usual way of expressing eating the meals: завтракать (to eat breakfast), обедать (to eat dinner/lunch), and ужинать (to eat supper/dinner).


----------



## elroy

"To dine" is more common than the other two, but no one would ever say, in everyday conversation, "I'll give you a call after I dine."


----------



## Hemza

In French (of France), same as Italian, we do have "déjeuner"  (تغدى) and "dîner" (تعشى).
Note that "déjeuner" (verb) is composed by "dé-" and "jeûner" which is exactly the same meaning as "break-fast". But oddly, in French of France "déjeuner" is used for "lunch" while breakfast is "petit déjeuner" (name) but there is no verb (as far as I know) for it. Some people may say "je vais petit-déjeuner" but it sounds agressive to my frail ears 

In Canada and may be Switzerland and Belgium, for "dinner", I think they use the old fashioned French word "souper" (name and verb) which almost disappeared in France. I also think (not sure) that there, "déjeuner" (verb) has kept its original meaning as "breakfast"


----------



## Drink

elroy said:


> "To dine" is more common than the other two, but no one would ever say, in everyday conversation, "I'll give you a call after I dine."



Like I said, it's a bit formal and perhaps implies that the dinner itself is formal, but it's an established word and by no means uncommon.


Hemza said:


> Note that "déjeuner" (verb) is composed by "dé-" and "jeûner" which is exactly the same meaning as "break-fast". But oddly, in French "déjeuner" is used for "lunch" while breakfast is "petit déjeuner" (name) but there is no verb (as far as I know) for it. Some people may say "je vais petit-déjeuner" but it sounds agressive to my frail ears



In Quebec, "déjeuner" is breakfast.


----------



## elroy

Drink said:


> Like I said, it's a bit formal and perhaps implies that the dinner itself is formal, but it's an established word and by no means uncommon.


 I'm well aware of how "dine" is used in English.  My point here was to compare it with بتعشى, which is, as I said, a _normal, everyday, widespread, unmarked_ word - unlike "dine."


----------



## Hemza

By the way, we notice that although the pronunciation is different according to the dialect (yet, some are close to each other in this aspect) the vocabulary and the sentence's building aren't that much different. I'm surprised though that among the Maghreb dialects, each one (roughly) use a different word for "window"  (showing the diversity of Arabic lexicon although the Moroccan word isn't Arabic). And also the similarities between the Egyptian and the Hijazi dialects (although the pronunciation again is a bit different) and of course, the dialects of ash-shaam which are very close with each other.

It's a pity we lack Mauritanian, Najdi and Yemeni/Omani versions (and incidentally, Libyan). I guess the Sudanese would be like the Hijazi one.
Hope someone from there will come to the rescue


----------



## ًZolaz

Morrocan dialect : daimane katsedd sarjem kbel matetaacha ( I don't know how to write it the way I see others wrote it , Im not a linguist ) 
دائما كاتسد السرجم قبل ما تتعشى


----------



## Hemza

ًZolaz said:


> Morrocan dialect : daimane katsedd sarjem kbel matetaacha ( I don't know how to write it the way I see others wrote it , Im not a linguist )
> دائما كاتسد السرجم قبل ما تتعشى



سرجم? Funny, I didn't know this pronunciation exist. Where is it pronounced like this?


----------



## ًZolaz

lol I didnt know there were others ways to pronounce it , are you morrocan ?  how do you pronounce it ? 
We pronounce it like that in  the north , we say : sarjem , or Sharjem = also tta9a الطاقة which means in ancient arabic : windows in the shape of arc like this : https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/de/cf/9e/decf9eaec7677a4b55ccfdaadd1bb40f.jpg

Aw !  I just saw your post about the word , very interesting to know its origin


----------



## Hemza

I guess that it might useless, but in Andalusi Arabic, according to a dictionary I found, "روشن" was also used (as in Libyan).

Here's my attempt:

دايما (ك)تسد الروشن/الشرجب قبل ما تتعشى/_daayman (ki)tsed al rawshen/al sharjeb qbal ma tet3ashsha
_
Ps: not sure the verb "سد" was used because I can't find the verb "to close" in the dictionary, I must buy it to have access


----------



## Besbes

Interesting to see that all versions are very close,  closer than romance sentences.
Concerning the Algerian dialect the particularity is the use of the word "Taqa" or "Taga", which like Zolaz said, is originally a traditionnal arab window.
The word also exists in Maltese language " tieqa".


----------



## ًZolaz

In Morroco the word Taqa is only used in the North ,  that's why I suspect it to be originated from Al Andalus . Interesting to know the Maltese version is close to it , I'm learning quite interesting stuff in here  , glad to have joined the forum


----------



## Besbes

I don't know if it's an Andalusian word but at least it seems to be a west arabic word.
You're welcome


----------



## momai

Hi,
Taaqa is used in Syria too, especially for small windows which you find in basements and bathrooms.


----------



## iodalach93

Thank you Hemza and Zolaz for your contribution! I will add it to the list.

I did some research and found out that the Maltese version (although not confirmed by anyone, unfortunately) is very interesting. Not only because, if written with the Arabic alphabet, it would pass as a pretty ordinary Maghrebi version, but also because the verb to say "have dinner" is a _fa33ala _type: the _tafa33ala _version has a different meaning, namely "to happen in the evening".

I'm reorganizing the list so that the dialects are listed according to a geographical point of view, from the Maghreb to the Mashreq. Please let me know if there are any inconsistencies.
---

*English: She always closes the window before she dines*

Modern Standard Arabic: _هِيَ) تُغْلِقُ ٱلنّافِذَةَ دائِمًا قَبْلَ أَنْ تَتَعَشَّى)_

Andalusian Arabic: _Daayman (ki)tsed al rawshen/al sharjeb qbal ma tet3ashsha - دايما (ك)تسد الروشن/الشرجب قبل ما تتعشى_

Moroccan Arabic #1: _Hiya daayman/deema tsed ash-sharjem qbal ma tet3ashsha - هي دايما/ديما تسد الشرجم قبل ما تتعشى
_
Moroccan Arabic #2: _Daimane katsedd sarjem kbel matetaacha - دائما كاتسد السرجم قبل ما تتعشى_

Algerian Arabic (Algiers): _Dayem taghlaq ettaqa qbelma tet3ash-sha - دايم تغلق الطاقة قبل ما تتعشّا _

Algerian Arabic (Gebli dialect, central region): _Dima tsakkar ettaga gablen tet3ašša - ديمة تسكّر الطاقة قبل ان تتعشّا_

Tunisian Arabic:_ (Heyya) deema tsakar lshebbek qbèl ma tet3asha - ديما تسكر الشباك قبل ما تتعشى_

Maltese: _(Hi/hija) dejjem tagħlaq it-tieqa qabel ma tgħaxxi. _

Lybian Arabic: _Deema tsekker ar-rawshen gbel ma tet3ashsha - ديما تسكر الروشن قبل ما تتعشى_

Egyptian Arabic: _Dayman bete2fel esh-shebbak (esh-shobbak) abl(e) ma tet3ash-sha - دايما بتقفل الشباك قبل ما تتعشى_

Palestinian Arabic: _(Hiyye) daayman bitsakker iš-šubbaak 2abel ma tit3ašša
_
Lebanese Arabic (Beirut): _(Hiyye) deeyman betsakker eš-šebbeek 2abl ma tet3ašša_

Iraqi Arabic: _Hiyya daa'iman tsid il-shubbaak qabil ma tit3assha - هي دائما تسد الشباك قبل متتعشه_

Hijazi Arabic: _Daayman tigfal ash-shubbaak gabl ma tet3ashsha - دايما تقفل الشباك قبل ما تتعشى_


----------



## Hemza

iodalach93 said:


> Thank you Hemza and Zolaz for your contribution! I will add it to the list.
> Maltese: _(Hi/hija) dejjem tagħlaq it-tieqa qabel ma tgħaxxi. _



You're welcome .

I think the "xx" is a doubled "sh" sound. the ع in Maltese is pronounced as the غ which explain the "gh". "dejjem" is actually "dayyem", as the Algerian word.


----------



## iodalach93

Hemza said:


> I think the "xx" is a doubled "sh" sound. the ع in Maltese is pronounced as the غ which explain the "gh". "dejjem" is actually "dayyem", as the Algerian word.


You're right! The phonetical change is minimal. It's impressive that all (well, at least the ones we've gathered until now) modern Arabic dialects have retained a descendant of دائما to say "always" and that most of them use the conjunction قبل ما to say "before". It doesn't happen in modern Romance languages, there's not even a word which stays the same (or minimally changes) in all the languages.


----------



## AntiScam

Hemza said:


> But I can't say how Libyans would say the sentence. May be, something like
> "ديما تسكر الروشن قبل ما تتعشى" deema tsekker ar-rawshen gbel ma tet3ashsha" (?)


Libyans have regional dialects, and this is true in many Eastern and Western countries.
I've lived in Tripoli most of my life, and I say and hear:

ديما تسكر في الروشن قبل ما تتعشى

I hope this helps.

مع العلم ان الجملة اللي قلتها ممكن تلقى ليببين يقولوا فيها لكن مش شائعة هلبة
طبعا فيه حالات الادغام لما تتكلم بسرعة لكن اكيد مش مكانها توا

هيا نسلم عليك يا ستاذ حمزة
هلبة ليببين خاصة اهل طرابلس ما ينطقوش حرف الذال صح او بالاحرى ينطقوا كل ذال دال
يعني يا استاد حمزة

واستاد وستاد حسب الوقف والوصل
وشخصيا ما نحبش ننطق الذال دال

هيا وانت طيب
السلام عليكم


----------



## Hemza

This thread is old but a small update (I noticed it wasn't present), in Hassania dialect:

دائما تغلق الكوة قبل ما تتعشى/daayman taghlag el kuwwa gabl ma tet3ashsha.


----------

